# TW'S red Label reel lube



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I can't seem to find it in the U.S.
Is there another quality bearing oil equivlent to the Red label?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Reel butter


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

View attachment 59113


It looks like reel-x would be a good choice, somewhere between red and yellow rocket fuel. Also it is TG's not TW's. There are a few places selling it online but I buy it at Princess Anne Distributors you could give them a call.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Islander80 said:


> View attachment 59113
> 
> 
> It looks like reel-x would be a good choice, somewhere between red and yellow rocket fuel. Also it is TG's not TW's. There are a few places selling it online but I buy it at Princess Anne Distributors you could give them a call.


Thanks will check it out


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Quantum Hot Sauce, does everything I need it to do.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

DaBig2na said:


> Quantum Hot Sauce, does everything I need it to do.


2nd on this. Good stuff...


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> Quantum Hot Sauce, does everything I need it to do.



looked for it online and could not find anyone with it in stock


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Its out out by Zebco what are the same folks who make Quantum, Fin-Nor, Van Staal and the Famous Zebco 202 and 33s

Tackle Direct if you cant find it there contact Zebco
I got mine at a local independent tackle shop where I live. It was hanging on the wall. I have had my bottle 5 or six years

3n1 oil will work just fine in a fishing application.. Its little slower but works fine. one small drop is all you need.
Im fishing, not competition casting..


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep, 3-1 blue can works great also


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Yep, 3-1 blue can works great also


Did not know Zebco made Van Steel. Zebco used to have an add in the old Field and Stream and Outdoor Life magazines that showed a fisherman with a 70 pound Cobia taken on his trusty Zebco.

3-1 also works good on keeping metal tools free of corrosion seizure like pliers. 

On a high jack note I just received 2 brand new in box Shimano Speedmaster ll casting reels with aluminum spools. These reels were 25 years ahead of their time with the forward mounted gear box. It took Penn and Daiwa a while to figure it out what Shimano had in the forward gearbox.

They will be magged and then I will talk some bleep bleep this spring when I debut them with my new Drum Sticks. These Speedmasters are fasssst. May end up with the Fathoms. I fished Ryan's Speedmaster last Fall and it puts it out there was fishing with a CTS 1307 and the Speedmaster made me change my mind to the good on the 1307.

I have some static mags around somewhere in my tackle conglomerate that if I can find I will try out or I may drill the sideplate for an adjustable mag which come form England.

3-1 oil was around when I was a kid, one can lasts a while, unlike the aerosol sprays.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Garboman said:


> On a high jack note I just received 2 brand new in box Shimano Speedmaster ll casting reels with aluminum spools. These reels were 25 years ahead of their time with the forward mounted gear box. It took Penn and Daiwa a while to figure it out what Shimano had in the forward gearbox.
> 
> They will be magged and then I will talk some bleep bleep this spring when I debut them with my new Drum Sticks. These Speedmasters are fasssst. May end up with the Fathoms. I fished Ryan's Speedmaster last Fall and it puts it out there was fishing with a CTS 1307 and the Speedmaster made me change my mind to the good on the 1307.
> 
> I have some static mags around somewhere in my tackle conglomerate that if I can find I will try out or I may drill the sideplate for an adjustable mag which come form England..



Are they the "C" models? If they don't have the fighting drags they are Very Rare and sought after. 

I have one of the "C" models with the fighting drag and it is still scary fast with both brakes in it. I'm going to static mag it a bit but still wont drill any holes in the side-plate. My casting style makes me blow it up every time. I have to slow way down.

I'm currently looking for a main drive and nut for a mutual friend of ours who has one of the aforementioned ones. He dropped it and somehow stripped the threads on it. Parts are really hard to find.



Garboman said:


> Did not know Zebco made Van Steel. Zebco used to have an add in the old Field and Stream and Outdoor Life magazines that showed a fisherman with a 70 pound Cobia taken on his trusty Zebco.


Zebco bought Van Staal some years back .. So now when I see one I think "Souped Up Zebco"


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> Are they the "C" models? If they don't have the fighting drags they are Very Rare and sought after.
> 
> I have one of the "C" models with the fighting drag and it is still scary fast with both brakes in it. I'm going to static mag it a bit but still wont drill any holes in the side-plate. My casting style makes me blow it up every time. I have to slow way down.
> 
> ...


Kraka likes those souped up Zebcos. I may get one if I find someone that wants to let it go for discount.

CSM ll both have fighting drag and no brakes or brake wheel or splines. Were meant to be a boat reel with aluminum spools. They are literally brand new and because there is no brakes I will drill the side plates with no issue of remorse. At least I read that this model has no brakes, have not pulled the sideplates yet. They spin better than Blue Yonders.

I just ordered adjustable mags from across the pond via Blakdog. The adjustment states from zero to full on, so it will allow for fiddling with the thing at the end of a cast whilst talking trash. There is a box of 3-4 of these reels broken down in Rodanthe but owner likely will not part with them. A friend of mines Dad back in the day bought one of the CSM lV when they first came out. He brought it out to Nags Head Pier l think it held 350 of 20 pound test. I thought it was a little light on capacity and told him so. He put a live Bluefish out on his anchor line and put his foot up on the lower railing and lite a smoke. This Speedmaster has a great drag and a 6 to 1 retrieve, he remarked it was all he needed to deck Kings and Cobia with a smug look on his face he dismissed my misgivings. In an Epic event from the annals of Nags Head Pier lore a fifty Pound King hit his Bluefish and in less than 45 seconds completely stripped that Speedmaster popping the knot as an exclamation point. My Buddies Dad was so broken up about it he just packed his gear and left the T. I did not have the heart to make any comments as I thought it would be rubbing salt into his open wounds. Not sure how or why that King hit his rig almost as soon as he finished his statement but it happened Summer 1987. When the King hit he picked up his fighting rod and just watched that line fly off the spool it was the quickest I have ever seen a King dump a spool.

Zebco sure keeps on getting up, kind of like a relic of the past and then out of now where the most inexpensive reel with millions sold likely buys out Van Steal.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

CSM ll both have fighting drag and no brakes or brake wheel or splines. Were meant to be a boat reel with aluminum spools.

Correction TSM ll.

No centrifugal brakes and they spin nice and faaaaaaast.

Do not have the hang of the fighting drag system yet. Only caught a few Big Sharks on the one I used last Spring. If Big Sharks counted in the MAN I would have a chance.

In the under 12 Division of the MAN a Young Lady who I call Short Stuff looks to have it wrapped up with 8+ Citations. There are a good many full grown men who pay serious time and money who never see more than a handful every season. Just how Short Stuff does it I can not tell much beyond she had a designated caster/bait bitch/driver, but she still put the Channel Bass on the beach, along with all the Critter By catch.

Speaking of By catch I am pretty sure Winter SandBar and Hammerhead Shark season is about to kick into high gear. So if you are tired of your old Drum reels head on down to the Point and they likely will need replacement. It is easy to convince the wife if the reel gears jam up or the spool blows.

If I had not spent $650 in the last 60 days on new Drum reels already I would be after the Truth Reels on this site.

Slowly but surely I am getting my rod building operation up and running. I have decided I need a Renzetti thread carriage, the one that came with the Mudhole CRB setup is not working out. If Mudhole is reading this thread you need to copy Renzetti on this especially the washer system to prevent loosening of the thread spool.


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

I saw short stuff beach a few this spring in a place with current and conditions that some drum pros whine about. Great job by Dad, nothing better than kids catching large from the beach.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)

surffshr said:


> I can't seem to find it in the U.S.
> Is there another quality bearing oil equivlent to the Red label?


*https://www.mikesreelrepair.com/brands/TG%27s-Rocket-Fuel.html*


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

PierRat4Life said:


> *https://www.mikesreelrepair.com/brands/TG%27s-Rocket-Fuel.html*


thanks


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

PierRat4Life said:


> *https://www.mikesreelrepair.com/brands/TG%27s-Rocket-Fuel.html*


I'm sure he knew how to do a Google Search 
Exactly Which Pier are you The Pier Rat on Dave


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

savfish said:


> I saw short stuff beach a few this spring in a place with current and conditions that some drum pros whine about. Great job by Dad, nothing better than kids catching large from the beach.


"Short Stuff" caught the only Drum (puppy) last time she was at The Point with Joker, Thanksgiving weekend.
Hikes Run daughter put her share of Drum on the beach in 2018 but she is about a year and a half older. 
Might be a Catfight between those two for The Girl/Woman category in 2019


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

PierRat4Life said:


> *https://www.mikesreelrepair.com/brands/TG%27s-Rocket-Fuel.html*


 They actualy have the stuff.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

but takes forever for shipping, last thing I ordered took 2-3 weeks located in BC Canada


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> "Short Stuff" caught the only Drum (puppy) last time she was at The Point with Joker, Thanksgiving weekend.
> Hikes Run daughter put her share of Drum on the beach in 2018 but she is about a year and a half older.
> Might be a Catfight between those two for The Girl/Woman category in 2019


He told me he is having a rod built for her so he can catch a few himself.... lol


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> "Short Stuff" caught the only Drum (puppy) last time she was at The Point with Joker, Thanksgiving weekend.
> Hikes Run daughter put her share of Drum on the beach in 2018 but she is about a year and a half older.
> Might be a Catfight between those two for The Girl/Woman category in 2019


Short Stuff also has a designated rod builder to go along with her designated driver.....in the scheme of things Short Stuff stacked the deck in her favor.....I think new Sticks are on the way....

Never got to fish around Hike last year but I would imagine that Hike is left in the dust by Short Stuff's designated hitter....putting his off spring at distinct disadvantage.

Also heard in the Secret Drum Hotline that Biker Ricky was working with aforementioned designated hitter on getting his right arm elevated more, should get another 20 yards at least to a cast that is already longer than 98% of all the OBX Drum casts in 2018, including most of my casts (Every once in a while I will get a monster cast off). Since I went Fathom/Steigler/Speedmaster over my old SL30SH's I have crawled my way a bit back as far as distance casting with bait attached. 

When people write on the Internet that one cannot buy Distance with a Drum Rod......my response is But of Course you can


----------



## JDimig (Jan 23, 2004)

DaBig2na said:


> Are they the "C" models? If they don't have the fighting drags they are Very Rare and sought after.
> 
> I have one of the "C" models with the fighting drag and it is still scary fast with both brakes in it. I'm going to static mag it a bit but still wont drill any holes in the side-plate. My casting style makes me blow it up every time. I have to slow way down.
> 
> ...


What is the Model number for the TSM IIc with out the Fighting Star?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

JDimig said:


> What is the Model number for the TSM IIc with out the Fighting Star?


Just as you stated;
Shimano Speedmaster TSM IIC 
Extremely rare in the US


----------

